# Upright Keezer 6 Keger



## Redcans83 (3/11/18)

Righto new guy here,
Spent hours and hours on this forum over the last few weeks, changed my mind about ten times then but the bullet.
Upright 288L F&P freezer came up on the Facebook picked her up for only $250, in real good condition .
Spent a few more nights trawling this forum and heaps of others looking for inspiration, I didn’t really find much so started from scratch really.
I did read that I should work out how many taps I want than allow for 1 more so I started from there. I ordered 2 Intertaps to start with those little buggers are expensive plus hose manifold, etc from Kegland. 
Next I picked up some timber and bits from the local hardware that is over 40 kms away this gets a bit tricky cos I’m always in a hurry so alway forget something, anyway 2 trips later and one to the Kmart for a metal shelf, and I had almost everything I needed to build a heavy duty shelf inside my new keezer
Anyway pictures tell a thousand words. Turned out better then I expected I can easily fit 6 kegs and gas inside.


----------

